# Editing



## accountantpete (7 Aug 2010)

Is there any way of stopping the "this post has been edited by Pete 3 minutes ago" message?

It's really annoying as you get this after correcting spelling mistakes etc.




see what I mean!


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2010)

No, sorry - the only thing you can do is put a reason in to explain why you've edited it.

I've asked the developer to build in an editing window for the note, which they may add in a future release.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2010)

Are you sure? On a lot of forums if you edit it within a certain length of time it doesn't say that it's been edited.


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2010)

Yes, I'm sure. That feature isn't yet available on IPB, but myself and several other board owners have suggested it and it may be added to a future upgrade.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Ben M (10 Aug 2010)

Nice one, I look forward to that day =]


----------



## yello (10 Aug 2010)

Speaking of editing, is it possible to edit the title (if you've started the thread)?

I tried (as my attempt to give a decent explanatory title ended up being too long to display fully ) but couldn't see how. But maybe I just missed it.


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2010)

You have to use the Full Editor to change the title.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

